# jcgriff2 rejoins the M/S Management Team



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It is with great pleasure that I announce jcgriff2 's return to the M/S Management Team

Welcome back John! !


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Good to hear that John. Welcome back... :smile:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Welcome back John:thumb:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes, welcome back.

BG


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome back, John!


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome back John. :thumb:


----------



## Corrine (May 17, 2005)

Excellent! :thumb:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Good news indeed, welcome back John!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats and Welcome back John!


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Wooo 

Welcome back John!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Great news - delighted to see you back John!


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Glad to see you back in the fold!!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It's great to see John return to the fold since he is a very knowledgeable and decent man. Welcome back !


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you to ALL!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good having you back John


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Joe.

Breathe a little more - you turn more purple every time I see you! :lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah got a coat earlier and liked it so much I got another


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope not wool - wearing 2 at once will weigh you down.

Save one for a non-rainy day, if you actually have any over there!!!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thank heavens, there's dishes piled high, the grass needs mowing the cars haven't been washed in ages and the cats have gone feral. Oh, wait!! thats my place, welcome back big fella.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually, that's my job too. The kids tell me "that's what you're here for" !! :lol:

Thanks for the kind words, Paul.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We never have rain more than one day it runs 365 though


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

B A C K

You were missed by everybody.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, Rick.


----------



## zigzag3143 (Apr 18, 2009)

Welcome back Griff

Team Zigzag


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks, guys!!


----------

